# new to turkey hunting



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never hunted turkey before. The proc isn't clear, would I be able to use a general season tag in Hobble Creek canyon?


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

You can use a general tag anywhere you want, with permission of course if hunting private land. Enjoy!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bullelk7 said:


> I've never hunted turkey before. The proc isn't clear, would I be able to use a general season tag in Hobble Creek canyon?


Yup. Good luck with that.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool, thanks


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

bullelk7 said:


> I've never hunted turkey before.


Me too. Good luck.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Your biggest challenge will be finding them. Follow the snowline. They are creatures of habit - literally. They start their day in their roost, and end it in the same tree, or group of trees. Find their general area, then find their roost, and you up your odds substantially of hanging your tag on him. That said, don't be surprised if it takes a few morning hunts near a roost to get him. They are smart, react quickly to human pressure, and to the weather. They also fly EXTREMELY well, and will fly over canyon's if they have a mind to.


There's a lot of little details to learn about their behavior. Makes for a steep learning curve. I think of it as an outdoor chess game. I find myself waiting for some Tom, that I got to know quite well, make a mistake.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

If I am lucky enough to find sign, how far away are the turkeys...like, should I limit my search to a few draws and ridges over, a few hundred yards? Should I sit down and start calling, or could those birds be in Kansas for all they care.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The turkeys will follow the snow line up the hill and do so following the creeks. 

Look for fresh droppings and tracks as you hike up the creeks to the snow line.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Merriams can roam a ways. If you find fresh scat, they could be just about anywhere. Though probably along a brush line. They like to see, and not be far from cover. Fresh tom scat will be green and shaped like a J. The older it is, the whiter it becomes.


They can't smell for squat, but they can see REALLY well (like 8X binos). They can pick up movement really well. Sitting still, and barely moving one hand to point at one, and they'll see you do it from 70 yards off. They can also hear about as well as they can see. Their ear buds are almost as big around as their eyes. Most likely they will see or hear you, before you see them. If you think their in the area, and the topography is cooperating, I'd sit somewhere off the skyline and glass around.


Movement will kill a turkey hunt faster then anything. Hardest part is stilling still in the morning. When it comes to turkey hunting, comfort is king, or you'll fidget and wont sit still. Where ever you set up, be there at least 30 mins before first gray light, set your decoy up, and pretend to not be there while waiting for light. Plan you wake up, and hike in, accordingly. They can see you in the dark if you get too close, and they WILL fly away in the dark if you spook them. (ask me how I know) Once gray light hits, no matter how cold you get, you CAN NOT move. Shivering from sweat is a royal pain. Strip down to your base layer on the hike in, and put your layers on when you get into the general area and be as quiet as a church mouse. You may have to turn off your head lamp too. Easier said then done at times.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

If you have no prior turkey experience, I would start by hunting them like you would hunt for archery deer. Spot and stalk or ambush. Learn their habits and behaviors first, then try the calling as a tactic. I’ve shot several large toms that had zero interest in calls, by figuring out his daily travel route to his feeding areas, got there plenty early and just waited. They never knew I was even there. Turkeys can see at night, but not great. They really don’t like to leave the trees in the dark if they don’t have to. Older smarter birds will jump tree faster than hens and Jakes, usually. However, there have been times where their fly down area was above where my access point and their roost trees were located. Due to the layout of the land and oak brush on both sides of the draw, I took a gamble at attempting to sneak past them in the trees well before sun up. As long as you move extremely quiet without a light on and go really slow, they never even wiggled or even thought about waking up as I walked beneath them. 1 hour later I filled my tag. In Utah turkeys generally fly up hill from roost trees, unless spooked and continue traveling up hill in the morning hours as they feed and do turkey things. If you can get above them buy stay undetected and keep close to their travel routes, you are probably sitting pretty good at getting an opportunity by just doing that


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

On the subject of calling.

There's different types of calls you can use, and each one gives off a different pitch/tone. Some Toms will respond to one call, and not another. And some Tom's won't respond at all, or sometimes not at all after a given time of day.

There's 3 main types of turkey calls.

1.) Box call. 
The most recommended call for to pick up on as a beginner. Also, of the 3 types of calls, this one carry's the furthest.

2.) Pot and Peg (aka "Slate call")
A friction call that comes in either glass, aluminum, or actual slate. Never touch the friction surface with your finger, and carry a scuff pad to clean it up once in awhile. Personally, I've had an easier time with this call as compared to a box call.

3. Mouth reed.
Hardest to use, but leaves your hands free.

There's 4 main types of calls you can make.
1. ) A yelp. This is your bread and butter. It's like saying "im over here"
2.) A cluck. 
3.) A purr.
4.) A cut.

Dig around on youtube for examples. Of the 4 calls, you'll be yelping the most. Clucking and purring occasionally. One thing that I have to mention is a Cluck, can sound a lot like a Putt. A putt is a warning call. If you hear putting, you've been busted. If you cluck, follow it with a yelp. Personally, I don't even bother with cutting. It's something that I need to learn, I'm just not there yet. Calling turkey's is something of an art.

(As an aside, I've had a hen bust me 150 yards away on the roost during first gray light, but I was moving around in the open like a dummy. I know this because she was putting like crazy.)

When calling, don't call until your in a position to kill one. Soft call first, then go louder. When a tom acknowledges your call, then soft call only. When he's really close, stop calling. You could even stop calling after he's acknowledged your calls. If you call, and he gobbles, he knows where you are. Let him try and find you.

Another thing is your fighting nature. In nature when a tom gobbles, the hen comes to him. Your trying to get the Tom to come to the Hen. If you find yourself going back and forth with a gobbler, and he's not coming in, just stop calling. The idea is maybe you can get into his head. Work the bird, don't let him work you. Remember, he's looking for love. The idea of a Hen getting away, might make him move to where he last heard her.

Another thing, gobblers can get hung up on terrain or obstacles. Last year, I had one coming in hot, then he kept moving further and further to my right until he was gone. I went further into the woods later that morning to try and figure out what happened and found a ravine with a lot of deadfall. He was going right down the edge of the ravine, until he walked out of my life.

EDIT:
This might be educational, if not entertaining.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-IY-QLr4cJ1zg3zsSoxwTwpTRYS4RYVo

The HUSH guys learning to turkey hunt. They were adjusting their tactics based on user comments, but they've since disabled the comments. Which is a shame because there was a wealth of information for anyone new to turkey hunting in the comments section.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The best think you could do would be to hunt with someone who knows their way around turkeys. Find someone whose killed more than 10 or 12 birds and get them to take you with them. They'll be more apt to do that if you have found your own spot to hunt where turkeys are and ask him to hunt with you and call for you. You'll learn a lot by doing that.

Spring gobbler hunting was not meant to be a "spot and stalk" stop hunt, but a "call them in to you" hunt. That's the essence of it, and the most effective way to hunt them successfully. That requires learning how to call. Get a box call or pot call (slate, glass, aluminum, etc) and learn how to make turkey yelps on it. You don't have to be great at that - just decent.

Traditionally, you try to locate the turkeys on the day of the hunt by hearing them gobble, and then setting up near enough to them to get a reaction when you call, but not where they can see you. Sit still (respect their eyes!) and try to call them in to shotgun range. So it's basically a A, B, C process - A) locate, B) set up, C) call them in to the gun.

That's the gist of the traditional way to hunt spring gobblers, and IMO, the most satisfying and successful way to hunt spring gobblers.

There's a ton of videos out there, but the ones that I would recommend to see how it's really done the traditional way is the Pinhoti Project. There are 60 some hunts he filmed from 2018 from Washington to Florida, and now is already started on 2019. Dave is a world champion caller, but don't worry that you have to be that good at calling - you don't. Just know how to make some yelps and sit still.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hawglips said:


> Spring gobbler hunting was not meant to be a "spot and stalk" stop hunt,


that's strange, I thought they were meant for people to get out hunting and create more opportunities.

there is no right or wrong way to hunt turkeys, just like waterfowl, big game or small game. however works for you and are able to find success, that's the way to hunt them. telling a new guy the only way to kill a turkey is to call it in, is like telling a guy the only way to hunt ducks is only when they are feet down committed to the decoys. calling is something that takes time to figure out. in the mean time, don't try to discourage people from trying other tactics that will also provide positive results


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> that's strange, I thought they were meant for people to get out hunting and create more opportunities.
> 
> there is no right or wrong way to hunt turkeys, just like waterfowl, big game or small game. however works for you and are able to find success, that's the way to hunt them. telling a new guy the only way to kill a turkey is to call it in, is like telling a guy the only way to hunt ducks is only when they are feet down committed to the decoys. calling is something that takes time to figure out. in the mean time, don't try to discourage people from trying other tactics that will also provide positive results


I'd say there are definitely wrong ways to do things, including wrong ways of hunting spring gobblers. I've had the turkeys prove that to me many times! And while being taught some wrong ways, they've also taught me that there are better ways, worse ways, more effective ways, less effective ways though, more satisfying ways, ways that increase your chances of success, and more frustrating ways, etc. I've spotted and stalked and tried most all the different ways one can try. Fortunately for me, I had the benefit of going out the first few times with someone who had killed a bunch in a lot of places - I understand not everyone has that same advantage. Many folks go out without the benefit of that and try to figure it out. So, I'm just trying to give back.

Folks can do what they want and listen to whatever advice they want. And yes, getting out there and enjoying is good. But spot and stalk is not the traditional way to hunt spring gobblers, for good reason. Not trying to discourage anybody. Quite the opposite in fact. Just trying to give a brother a hand and steer a brother who hasn't turkey hunted before in a good direction after he asked the question.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Listen!

That's how you find turkeys. Use a "locator" call - whether that be a gobble, a crow, or a pea**** call. Use it sparingly. While hiking, hit that call once in a while, then listen for a gobble back to you. Once you hear something call back, then figure out your plan. Sometimes your plan will be nothing more than sitting down and making 1 or 2 more calls (hen, or gobble), and you'll have a tom (or two!) running right at you! Be ready -- your hunt could be over before you know it!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, since we seem to be having a disagreement as to the "correct or right, or maybe even the "righteous" way" to hunt turkeys, I might as well throw my 2cents in here. I have found the most rewarding way to harvest a turkey is to target a specific bird, hunt him and eventually call him to you.
Don't think me an elitist, I have killt turkeys 'bout every way you can imagine(dynamite not included but given serious thought on some particularly hard nosed toms). Most methods, with the exception of shooting them on the roost, are OK with me, but there is nothing like calling that big Tom into range and making the kill.
And by the way, I think ambushing them from those tent type ground covers is just plain cheatin. Those poor creatures are like the people in the movie Predator, they don't stand a chance.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> that's strange, I thought they were meant for people to get out hunting and create more opportunities.
> 
> there is no right or wrong way to hunt turkeys, just like waterfowl, big game or small game. however works for you and are able to find success, that's the way to hunt them. telling a new guy the only way to kill a turkey is to call it in, is like telling a guy the only way to hunt ducks is only when they are feet down committed to the decoys. calling is something that takes time to figure out. in the mean time, don't try to discourage people from trying other tactics that will also provide positive results


Right...so do you prefer a Polaris or Honda to run you turkeys down with? :shock: You know, in WY you can blast them from 1,500 yards away with your favorite elk rifle. Now thats really cool...

Or you could check this out......https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-turkey-hunting-seminar-sandy-ut-tickets-58118649445?fbclid=IwAR2FaQzuff4kq52E37upp7VOTiuNBn8-8l4_ENtoI1Dbd-Rkf_9lSl5V-Hc


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

gdog said:


> Right...so do you prefer a Polaris or Honda to run you turkeys down with? :shock: You know, in WY you can blast them from 1,500 yards away with your favorite elk rifle. Now thats really cool...
> 
> Or you could check this out......https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-turkey-hunting-seminar-sandy-ut-tickets-58118649445?fbclid=IwAR2FaQzuff4kq52E37upp7VOTiuNBn8-8l4_ENtoI1Dbd-Rkf_9lSl5V-Hc


I've shot turkeys with rifles before in a couple different states. You can use rim fires in Utah in the fall. It's legal, what's the big deal? Why do you care how one guy chooses to hunt as long as he stays within the law?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> And by the way, I think ambushing them from those tent type ground covers is just plain cheatin. Those poor creatures are like the people in the movie Predator, they don't stand a chance.


If you have any suggestions on how to get kids/teenagers to stay still when a gobbler is coming in, I'd love to hear it.

I finally broke down and bought one of those last year after being busted several times by squirmy kids. Unfortunately we were unsuccessful at calling anything in last spring while in the pop-up blind. We were pretty close to a roost too, even saw the turkey's fly down, they just went the wrong direction.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

brisket said:


> If you have any suggestions on how to get kids/teenagers to stay still when a gobbler is coming in, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought one of those last year after being busted several times by squirmy kids. Unfortunately we were unsuccessful at calling anything in last spring while in the pop-up blind. We were pretty close to a roost too, even saw the turkey's fly down, they just went the wrong direction.


Now, as to keepin kids from squirmin around...ha ha ha, that's a good one.

Oh, the great myth in turkey hunting that "just find the roost, sneak in close and early, give a couple quiet tree yelps and they'll just come running in"...might be the biggest puzzlement in hunting. I am going to go out on a limb here(no pun) and say that at the time of fly down you actually will call them in maybe 20% of the time.
Turkeys almost always go where THEY want to go. If you're in the right spot, either right where THEY land or along the line of travel THEY want go you got a pretty good chance. If by luck or insight from years of turkey hunting you put yourself in one of the above places( and you can get the kids to hold still, ha ha ha) it might be your lucky day.

P.S...please note I didn't say ground blinds are immoral or anything like that, heck, just about everything we do short of running them down and grabbing them by the neck is kind of cheatin...don't worry about it and hunt as you wish.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> Now, as to keepin kids from squirmin around...ha ha ha, that's a good one.
> 
> Oh, the great myth in turkey hunting that* "just find the roost, sneak in close and early, give a couple quiet tree yelps and they'll just come running in"...might be the biggest puzzlement in hunting. I am going to go out on a limb here(no pun) and say that at the time of fly down you actually will call them in maybe 20% of the time.*
> Turkeys almost always go where THEY want to go. If you're in the right spot, either right where THEY land or along the line of travel THEY want go you got a pretty good chance. If by luck or insight from years of turkey hunting you put yourself in one of the above places( and you can get the kids to hold still, ha ha ha) it might be your lucky day.
> ...


Heh, yeah I got a couple stories on the whole flydown thing.

First one, was me setting up, and setting a decoy too close, and calling too early. Bird just stayed on the limb, yapping away at the decoy that I'm pretty sure he could clearly see. I didn't realize it at the time because the woods look entirely different in the dark. He ended up flying down opposite of where I was.

Same area, I set up too close to the roost, same thing, flydown opposite.

Second story, this ones my favorite. I found the mouth of a canyon, with some cottonwoods. Had me a whole bachelor group of toms. Short version is, I hunted that roost for 3 days straight. Morning, and Evening. I learned a lot about behavior on that hunt. I think the flydown here, they flydown there. I' had them TWICE, fly accross the canyon from one end to the other, "up with the ducks" as I like to say.

I finally filled my tag, by walking in at 3AM. Turned off my headlamp, I quite literally had to tip toe across a stream in the dark, UNDER the roost, set up on the other side of the canyon at the start of a slope, at an area they flew down the previous day. I set up at 3am under a tree, laid flat on my back and watched the stars until 5:30AM. The morning wake up chatter starts, then the fly down a little later. I sat there and didn't move a muscle, nor did I do any calling. I just sat there. I had two different fly downs, I heard a couple birds come down on my side, and I heard the majority of them fly down on the OTHER side of the canyon (yet again. I go here, they go there). To cut to the chase, the bird I tagged out on, made the mistake of flying down seperate from his buddies. He tried to fly back to the other side to flock up with them. He flew from 20-30 yards behind me and to my right, crossing in front of me at a sharp angle, almost flying directly from me. I ended up peppering him while on the wing at about 30 yards. It was like he hit an invisible wall, and dropped like a rock. I couldn't believe my luck, as I managed to get some pellets in his head and neck when all i saw was his backside.

Worked that roost for 3 days, and it was only pure dumb luck that I got one on day 3.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Try to call. Try a decoy. Try to roost a bird and hunt flydown. Do your best to learn how to turkey hunt, but in the end, if you bag a bird your first year, it will probably be by pure luck. 


Of the 10 spring turkeys I have killed, 4 were called in, 1 was decoyed in, and the rest were some combination of calling, sneaking, and just luck that put me in the right place and the right time. I have never killed a bird that just flew down off the roost. They never fly the same way twice and they always fly away from me. I have better luck watching them fly down from a distance and then moving to get in front of them.


Best advice I can give you is be where there are turkeys, move around really slow and quiet, and if you put in a lot of time, you will eventually cross paths with a turkey that you can shoot.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here(no pun) and say that at the time of fly down you actually will call them in maybe 20% of the time.


One of the most satisfying things in the turkey hunting world, I opine, is to call one in right off the roost. Several years back, I once had a streak going of 6 straight hunts where I set up on one on the roost and called him right in and killed him. All of those were back east. Came close to that the last couple springs also. This past spring, I set up on 4 turkeys on the roost, and killed two of them - one Utah bird I never called to at all, and the other was a walk-away bird. The 3rd flew down to me away from a large gaggle of hens and landed 12 steps from me. The 4rd came into range but my 8 year old youth hunter couldn't get a clear shot. All of them were roosted with hens. In 2017 I got set up on 3 birds on the roost, and killed all 3. 2 of them had a multiple hens with them and were western birds. I can't remember any further back... But, IMO, the key to having consistent success on birds off the roost is to get in tight as you can to a good spot without being discovered. That's typically easier done in eastern woods though. That early dawn approach to set up on a roosted tom is one of my favorite parts of the sport.

I am not a purist by any stretch. I'm not above trying to kill a turkey by spot and stalking. But that's just not as satisfying or as adrenaline-invoking as 
calling them in, so it's just a fall-back strategy for me when the birds aren't cooperating and somebody needs to die one way or another. And because it's more satisfying, and because it helps one learn more turkey know-how, I always suggest to a new hunter to try to learn to hunt the traditional call-them-in-without-decoys way first. If you start out with decoys you will likely be more successful early on, but you end up taking a longer time to get proficient at the sport. If one is primarily a deer hunter, I've noticed it's harder to get away from the spot and stalk mind-set when they begin turkey hunting. But it's worth the effort to get into the auditory cat and mouse mind-set that makes turkey hunting so fun. I imagine elk hunters who hunt the rut already know how that game is played... so just think of turkeys as small elk with can't smell you...


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hawglips said:


> I am not a purist by any stretch...


...but hunting and shooting turkeys any other way than calling them in isn't 'right'.

i can call in turkeys. shot piles of them using calls. i've also spot and stalked them. ambushed them. even shot a few over corn feeders while hunting whitetail. had a blast every time. never once did i feel like i did it the wrong way.

you will never meet an elk hunter who wont shoot a bull just because he didnt call him in and kill him. hunters are opportunists. whatever tactic works at that particular time, is the best way to kill them.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> ...but hunting and shooting turkeys any other way than calling them in isn't 'right'.


Not sure why you keep insinuating that I said that. Kind of a poor way to try to make a point, and detrimental to a meaningful discussion, don't you think?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hawglips said:


> I'd say there are definitely wrong ways to do things, including wrong ways of hunting spring gobblers.


Right here. You said there are wrong ways.

There is no wrong way. Only one being detrimental to the conservation is the purist telling others that the only way to hunt turkeys is by using calls.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

kodoz said:


> If I am lucky enough to find sign, how far away are the turkeys...like, should I limit my search to a few draws and ridges over, a few hundred yards? Should I sit down and start calling, or could those birds be in Kansas for all they care.


I too found fresh tracks and droppings last week. Does anyone have answers to kodoz questions?
I wasnt lucky enough to hear or see anything between 6-10am but did come across a ton of deer and a really pissed off skunk...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

olibooger said:


> I too found fresh tracks and droppings last week. Does anyone have answers to kodoz questions?
> I wasnt lucky enough to hear or see anything between 6-10am but did come across a ton of deer and a really pissed off skunk...


I am by no means an expert opinion. I think they will range a few miles. How many? I don't know, but maybe as many as 5 to 10 miles? I honestly can't say for certain.

I am certain however, they fly down, they will usually go a certain direction, go about their daily routines, and circle back to the same roost area, but not necessarily occupy the exact same tree, but they sometimes will. During the day, say around 11ish, I've seen them multiple times, take to some dense brush on a slope.  Almost like a deer. Speaking of it seems like everywhere I've seen turkey, I will see deer. This time of the year, its like the things they both like to eat, are in the same area. If I'm correct in that, then seeing deer is a good sign. As sent control goes, i'll at least wash my hunting clothes like I would during the big game hunts. I don't worry about the wind (since turkeys don't smell), but i'll at least keep the stink down as to not alarm the deer too much.

Last year, towards the end of may, I sat there for an evening hunt, and I was literally surrounded by a herd of deer, some as close as 50 yards, in an area I know two henned up toms would transit through. I just sat there with my back to a tree, thinking how awesome that would be during deer season.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> Right here. You said there are wrong ways.
> 
> There is no wrong way. Only one being detrimental to the conservation is the purist telling others that the only way to hunt turkeys is by using calls.


But that's not what you said I said. ;-) Straw man there...

You said:



> ...but hunting and shooting turkeys any other way than calling them in isn't 'right'.


There are definitely wrong ways. Those ways lead to disappointment and failure and prevent a hunter from being successful and should be avoided.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hawglips said:


> But that's not what you said I said. ;-) Straw man there...
> 
> You said:
> 
> There are definitely wrong ways. Those ways lead to disappointment and failure and prevent a hunter from being successful and should be avoided.


That's exactly what you said.

Let's see. I've "jump shot" turkeys. Been successful. I've called in turkeys with and without a decoy. Been successful. I've spot and stalked turkeys. Been successful. I've hunted corn feeders. Been successful. I've road hunted turkeys. Been successful. I've "fanned" turkeys. Been successful. I've sat on well traveled trails. Been successful. I've killed turkeys when I didn't even plan on hunting turkeys that day. I've hunted them with bows, shotguns and rifles. Been successful.

Never once have I been Disappointed when I got to cut a tag. Failure is part of hunting, so not sure where you are headed with that statement. And I'm rarely unsuccessful. Never did I have a turkey tag I didn't fill. Looks like any legal tactic that works, should be put in your arsenal for back up plans when your original plan didn't work. I'm still not seeing how one way is more wrong than 'your way'


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> hawglips said:
> 
> 
> > But that's not what you said I said.
> ...


Let's end this!:
I think what hawglips means is the Traditional way of hunting turkeys. Which to most (including me) is the funnest wayI guess saying the "right" way could've been a typo or mis communication- and with his track record of killing birds I believe him. 
I compare it to hunting ducks my favorite way is to decoy them and is the traditional way but there are certainly other ways of doing it

As sheep Assassins is saying there are plenty of ways which should be used as back ups when that gobbler hangs up out of range or over the next ridge.

To give my 2 cents I prefer the traditional way but have killed gobblers other ways such as spot and stalk and fanning.

As long as it's legal- it's a way to hunt turkeys.


----------



## OldMick (May 24, 2010)

*The joys of turkeys!*



bullelk7 said:


> I've never hunted turkey before. The proc isn't clear, would I be able to use a general season tag in Hobble Creek canyon?


My keys are-

They need to come to you: I have never got close to a bird by sneaking up on it or on a direct stalk (other than the off season when they know they are safe). So many times when I was chasing them around I thought I was close, and retold the story that I was just unlucky they decided to go to the left instead of the right. But I have come to learn that if I am moving trying to sneak in they know I'm there. That being said I do like to sneak in a 100 yards or so away from where I know they are, hunkered down for a while, then make a single call and have them come in. I did see a group of hunters lined up and walking like a pheasant hunt, I'm not saying that was wrong... well yeah, I guess I am, I'm saying it was just wrong.

Don't overcall: Once I know where they are I try to call very little. Honestly I'm not very good at calling and I don't have a lot of faith in my turkey talking skills. When a hen calls its like she is asking "Where are you?". The tom's answer is "Here I am, come over here". He will find a nice open spot and start strutting ready to show off to the incoming hen. When I started out it was like I was up there having hour long conversations yelling back and forth "Where are you", "Over here", "Where", "I'm over here"... until he got tired of my yelling and figured it felt wrong and moved out. We were hunting a great bird last year for my son and had gotten close several times. We came to the conclusion that any aggressive calling sent him the other way. And I really believe he was decoy shy. His only gobble was when he flew down. We got him by doing one soft call at first light and waiting almost 2 hours. A low flying helicopter got him to gobble at about 75 yards out, otherwise he would have came all the way in completely quite.

Time of day is crucial and yes the fly down is a great time but I haven't had much luck with that. I will hunt the sunrise but it is usually just to get into an area undetected and be in position. My favorite time is between 9am and early afternoon. If the hens are still going to lay eggs they leave the toms and the toms can get very vocal and stupid. So get in somewhere that you heard them in the morning or somewhere you just know there are turkeys. I like to get in and just sit for 20-30 minutes just to let things quite down. Do a few soft calls and see if something will answer. I will give it another 15-20 minutes and call again. If nothing gobbles I may sneak a ridge over and try again. I will say more than once I have gotten up just to bust birds that were coming in unannounced. So a lot of times I will just sit tight in an area if I know they come through there, especially if my trail cams say they should be there (see last paragraph). I will call ever 20-30 minutes just fighting my own boredom and checking if they are around. I believe that a tom will remember where you were and come looking when those hens leave him. It is so tempting to just sneak until we see them but I think we bump more turkeys than we know.

One other trick that has worked for us is finding the boss hen and getting her worked up. This is when we have called a little more aggressive if she is worked up and vocal. Try cutting her off mid sentence. Try some strung clucks and purrs. We have had her bring the whole flock in to check out the new comers. Make sure you are hid well because the tom is usually always bringing up the rear. If she gets there and busts you, she leaves putting and he never comes in.

My last trick and probably my favorite part is trail cameras. I love trail cams as much as the hunt, plus all the extras you catch. Last year we had a good sized cat that came down the middle of the road, 2 days in a row, middle of the day. Not to mention the deer, elk, coyotes. Last year it was all about the fox, every camera would have a fox on it. That might be why we seemed to see fewer turkeys? Trail cameras can do a lot of scouting work while you are at work. Unfortunately it can be tough to keep them safe on public land but if you have an area that you think you can hide them I'd suggest it.

Good luck, hope these responses help. Remember your birds may be totally different than these, just get out there. I wish I would have asked this question when I got started.


----------

